# how to keep itunes playing with lid closed?



## noise (Feb 10, 2002)

anyone know how to set a powerbook g4 (under os10.1) to NOT sleep when you close the lid?  i'd like to have itunes playing and the lid closed so i can use it in my car.

thanks.


----------



## adambyte (Feb 11, 2002)

If we knew how, Apple wouldn't be selling as many iPods. 

  Sorry I can't help.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 12, 2002)

power saving options?

i dunno but on my laptop (sorry but it's a dell laptop),  u would just go under the power options and tell it to do nothing when the lid closed...

but that in PC... you'd figure it'd be somewhat the same in mac...


----------



## kenny (Feb 12, 2002)

No, I don't think you can do it in software for the iBook/TiBook. Because they run fanless (at least most of the time), keeping the lid open is necessary to prevent the book cooking itself. Or so I've been told. 

BTW,  I've never heard a fan spin up in my iBook. Does it even have one??


----------



## noise (Feb 14, 2002)

you got me paranoid about the heat issue, so i decided to do some testing.

i started up itunes, loaded a big playlist and started it.
then i turned my LCD brightness all the way down so it turns off.
then i closed the lid but put a small wedge in to keep it just 1/4" open so it would remain awake.
then i let it play for an hour.

it played fine and never got too hot, so i think it will work out ok... i'm just going to fashion a better wedge and attach it somehow so it won't fall out when i'm in the car.

i'm also trying to think of a clever way to make a sleeve for the tiBook that hangs under the dash in the passenger seat... if it works out i'll take a pic and post it..

-bret


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 14, 2002)

I've got a Wallstreet PB G3 250, and it's the same for that series too.  Sleeps whenever I shut it, and I've never found a way around it.

It really sucks for me when I realize the iPod's got 5 GB when I've only got 4 on my laptop!!  Oh well, such is the way of the computer industry.


----------

